# ACI Tonneau Covers Survey



## SnowSport Plow (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi,
I’m looking for some feedback on tonneau covers. You can email or private message me with your responses. Agri-Cover does not sell, trade, or rent your personally identifiable information. Your opinions and feedback will strictly be used for internal market research to better understand the average automotive aftermarket consumer. I truly appreciate any feedback you can give me. Thank you!

1. Gender, Age, Occupation
2. Truck Make & Model
3. Do you own a tonneau cover?
a. If yes, what type of cover do you own…soft roll up, fiberglass cap/lid/topper, folding/retractable/hinged, etc.?
4. If not, why?
a. Cost
b. Don’t see the value
c. Doesn’t fit your lifestyle or needs
d. Model not available for your truck
e. Other

Also, if you have any feedback you would like to share about our SnowSport Plow, please feel free to do so. Thank you!


----------

